# Remington to kill Para USA Brand Name



## OKNewshawk (Jan 9, 2015)

Just got this from The Truth About Guns:


> In a press release this morning, Remington announced that Para USA will no longer exist as a separate brand, and their products will be sold under the amalgamated Remington branding instead.


More here: BREAKING: Remington Kills Para USA Brand - The Truth About Guns


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

OKNewshawk said:


> Just got this from The Truth About Guns:
> 
> More here: BREAKING: Remington Kills Para USA Brand - The Truth About Guns


Hah! I wonder if Remington thinks that will improve sales. How _are_ Para triggers, anyway?


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

This is my Para CCO/LDA all stainless .45acp. It has by far the best D/A trigger I have ever felt. The CCO is a 4" 1911 and it shoot great. Para first made it in Canada but after they moved to the USA they dropped it. Then they started making the cheaper Warthog. I remember mine costing around $900US and that was a lot then for a small 1911. But I still own and shoot it.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

hillman said:


> Hah! I wonder if Remington thinks that will improve sales. How _are_ Para triggers, anyway?


The one in my Para P14-45 is excellent. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

The other side on my Para CCO/LDA.


----------



## mdbullet223 (Jan 29, 2015)

That is sad to hear seeings as I don't care for Remington much. About this time last year I bought a new Para Expert Commander and to this day ( I am not sure of the round count) it is one of my most reliable guns I own. never one failure in any area. The only mods I have made on her is a set of Pachmayr's Signature Grips and a set of XS Big dot night sights. I don't know when they took over Para but mine says it was made in NC. My LGS has a 5" 1911 in .38 super I was thinking about buying but the one thing I don't like about it is it's in a chrome finish and that's a tad to flashy for me. it will interesting to see how things turn out.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, if Remington took them over, then that mean Freedom Group.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I called Para-USA and asked what the new extractor costs just in case my old PXT extractor does fail.
This was their reply to my question.

The replacement extractor is the EGW HD Extractor we sell it for $61.79+tax+ 10 $ shipping.

I just told them thanks for the information,but if mine does fail,maybe it's just time to toss it into the trash can and move on with my shooting life.

I am not sure Remington and it's owner the Freedom Group, really care about taking care of their old customers who have their problem parts.

Not sure Para is going to be around much longer,no matter how many new Mfg, building Remington build for Para. Just seems they are on downward path to failure.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I felt bad when I read that. I have a Para Carry made years ago in Canada and although it is not my favorite pistol, I keep it because it has the LDA trigger and I want to keep an example of that.

On another forum I guess there was a statement that a lot of Paras would now wear the Remington name. I hope so. Para had one pistol that looked interesting. I almost thought of getting one last summer. It was called the LE Hunter I think. It was in 10mm and had adjustable sights. It also had a six inch barrel and slide plus a rail. Oh yes, it also had a ramped barrel. Interesting pistol if you are a 10mm fan. Then there is the LDA trigger that Para had. This is a case where the future will be interesting.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RIFLESHOOTER4741 said:


> I called Para-USA and asked what the new extractor costs just in case my old PXT extractor does fail.
> This was their reply to my question.
> 
> The replacement extractor is the EGW HD Extractor we sell it for $61.79+tax+ 10 $ shipping.
> ...


Did the same thing. Called para about getting a replacement safety for my 20 year old Para Commander 45 acp. CSR was yawning in my ear when I was asking how much money. Told me it was on backorder and I remember price being ridiculous. Thank god 1911 series 80 parts are widely available . Purchased one on ebay for $14.99 W/ free shipping.


----------

